# Travelling in a trailer without a partition



## Spendtoomuch (21 March 2012)

My horse has previously been a very bad loader, however we seem to have found the answer, by removing the partition he seems to load at home fine and at venues when he realises no-one is watching him or that there is nothing for hime to be nosey at!

Anyway, a conversation with someone tonight has made me think, they were insistent that it is dangerous to travel without a partition, however if I want to compete this is my only way he will load and therfore I can compete!

So, thoughts is it dangerous? last thing I would want to do is endanger him. BTW he also plays up loading into a lorry and more than likely will not load, think will throw himself over backwards rather than load , with partition out of trailer he generally just walks on. 

Help need reassurance it is not dangerous


----------



## be positive (21 March 2012)

If you have a full width breastbar there is no reason not to travel this way, plenty of people do.


----------



## Spendtoomuch (21 March 2012)

Thank you, I do use a full length breast bar and he seems very calm when he comes out the end, according to my OH he spend most of the journey looking out the window.


----------



## fruity (21 March 2012)

Total rubbish that it's dangerous to travel without one,as long as you have a full length breast bar then your fine. My previous mare fell over in a trailer and after was very claustrophobic and would only travel on her own without the partition,she is now a great traveller,she's also totally fine in any lorry no matter what way she goes. It's the going round corners in the trailer she found hard,she always travels diagonally when in transit to help her balance.


----------



## now_loves_mares (21 March 2012)

Full length breastbar, in front and behind, and very importantly make sure you cross tie. The danger comes if the horse can turn round (which he'd be able to if only tied on one side, as they can get stuck.

Many horses travel much more happily with full width, albeit I normally find it's a mare thing.


----------



## Capriole (22 March 2012)

now_loves_mares said:



			Full length breastbar, in front and behind, and very importantly make sure you cross tie. The danger comes if the horse can turn round (which he'd be able to if only tied on one side, as they can get stuck.

Many horses travel much more happily with full width, albeit I normally find it's a mare thing.
		
Click to expand...

this.

I travel without a partition all the time as I have it out to take mare/foals and then mostly dont put it back again. Unless Im travelling 2 adult horses I usually dont bother with it.
Its handy for tacking up inside as well, plenty of space.


----------



## millitiger (22 March 2012)

Millie travels without a partition and is much happier.

She is cross tied and we have the full length breast and breach bars. 

She used to fidget a lot in the trailer but now you can't even feel her in there when you are towing 

Vinnie goes without the partition too, mainly as he is 18hh and I don't think he would actually fit with the partition.


----------



## Spendtoomuch (22 March 2012)

Thank you everyone, I shall carry on as I am, but when someone is so disapproving it makes you doubt yourself. Thanks x


----------



## lannerch (22 March 2012)

Some people seem to make up the tosh just to interfere, travelling without the partition if anything is safer as it allows the horse to splay out their more legs easily.
I do not cross tie my horse though he's too big to be able to turn round


----------



## Piglet (22 March 2012)

I travel my horse with no partition, have a full length breast bar, he is much happier.  When I first took the partition out, he still stood on the right side jammed against the side!  It took several trips before he realized he could "spread out" he now travels diagonally (as much as he can in a trailer).  It also means I can tack up in the trailer if it is cold or raining!!


----------



## Tnavas (22 March 2012)

Perfectly safe to travel with no partition and a full width breastbar. There is absolutely no need to cross tie either as this can be very claustraphobic to some horses, preventing them from angling themselves. Your horse will move himself to stand in a line he feels most comfortable traveling.

If you don't have a full width rump bar it is worthwhile having one made to fit as it prevents your horse rushing out with the ramp part down - or trying to back out while you are putting the ramp up.

I travel my Clydesdale in 2/3rds of my truck as it is really built for ponies but does carry her well. I found that she stood herself at an angle.


----------



## Mince Pie (22 March 2012)

now_loves_mares said:



			Full length breastbar, in front and behind, and very importantly make sure you cross tie. The danger comes if the horse can turn round (which he'd be able to if only tied on one side, as they can get stuck.

Many horses travel much more happily with full width, albeit I normally find it's a mare thing.
		
Click to expand...

This! I travel mine without a partition, also makes it easier to tack up in the trailer!


----------



## ArcticFox (22 March 2012)

I travel mine without a partition, full width breast and breech bar.  

I don't cross tie, but tie up in front of the horse so they can reach the haynet, I also use quick release trailer ties and have cctv - horse has not tried to turn round so far.  

Think its much easier without the partition to load up and also tack up when you get there.


----------

